# attention A1Jim



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

How about an update on your son? Is he getting along okay?


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

Great question. I hope he received the treatment he needed and got through all the red tape.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

hmmmm,


> ?


 no response?????


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Check Here http://www.theamericanwoodworker.com/profile/A1Jim


----------



## KnotWright (Nov 6, 2008)

The quickest way to find your answer is to go to the source, how about dropping Jim a PM and he'd be happy to up date you. You can also look up the original post he's updated that with some new info.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for asking Howie
I did post a couple of updates on the original call for help. Joe just hit his sixth week since his operation and is enjoying not being in major pain any more. He is still waiting to get back in his training program and that will help his finances a lot. We are so thankful for all the support and help all the good folks here gave in prayers, ideas, contacts and donations to help Joe and his wife get back on their feet.

You are all just the best! THANKS AGAIN to one and all


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Thanks for the response Jim. Hopefully things will get back to normal soon.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

So good to hear!


----------



## Bob42 (Jan 9, 2008)

Glad to hear that he is on the mend. The best to all.


----------

